

3,000 GitHub stars in 10 days – respect - seankatz
https://github.com/square/leakcanary

======
harkyns_castle
Looks nice and easy to plug in, just at a quick glance I'd prefer to see some
of the visualisations or output that it produces. Lot of stars for ten days on
github.

